# Peta



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have never in my life had a run in with these guys. Of course, the day I do happens to be the same day I had a cart full of meat at the grocery store. Two people were standing by the meats glaring at anyone who even bothered to just stop within two feet of the meat. Of course, I had no idea what was up with them, so I ignored them as I happily picked up two packages of beef heart.

All of a sudden I felt someone come up behind me and say "excuse me but how would you feel if someone ripped out your heart to eat it." 
I told them that the beef heart wasn't for me and that I don't eat meat that often. I told her the meat was for my dog and that my dog is on an all meat diet. You should have seen the look on her face! She started arguing with me and I told her dogs are carnivores and if shes that upset she should go have a chit chat with the lions and tigers at the zoo and tell them to stop eating meat.

She called me a murderer and told me that my dog could be a vegetarian if I wanted her to be. That really got me laughing. I told her it was none of her business and that I can feed my dog what ever I want to feed her. She then proceeded to tell me that one day my dog will get treated the same way the cows, whose hearts were in my hands, had been treated. She said that since I was all for murder she wouldn't be surprised if I ever ended up murdering my own dog. 

I walked away hoping to find security, but thankfully someone beat me to it and they escorted them out.

Has anyone had a problem like this? Not just with PETA but with anyone who found out you were feeding your dogs raw meat? 

It's just amazing because I didn't know people like them really existed. Okay, maybe I did, but I didn't think there were that many out there.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Those people are ridiculous. I would have had a field day with her amazes me people feel they can just walk up to someone and say such things. This is why people are not a big fan of PETA they are a bunch of zealots who try and shove their beliefs down your throat. Vegetarian dog what a joke.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Posted my thoughts in the http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/12612-peta.html thread including some Penn and Teller. I think I would of told them to get Peta's house in order before they criticised others.

If God wanted me to be vegetarian I would have a second stomach the same as cows do.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

doggoblin said:


> Posted my thoughts in the http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/12612-peta.html thread including some Penn and Teller. I think I would of told them to get Peta's house in order before they criticised others.
> 
> If God wanted me to be vegetarian I would have a second stomach the same as cows do.


Oh! I didn't even see that thread. I'm going to go read it right now.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

You would not find them lasting long down here in the south. I would've liked to have seen that conversation in the grocery store...like crazy reality tv. I have some family that is totally grossed out I feed raw otherwise no flack at all. I, actually, have met a few nice people in the grocery store who feed partial raw. I've gotten strange looks going through the grocery store having a cart slam full of meat.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I HATE PETA. And I was a vegan for over two years, and many other vegans I met on chat boards hated them as well. I would have LOVED to have run into these people at the grocery store and had a talk with them...


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

frogdog said:


> I've gotten strange looks going through the grocery store having a cart slam full of meat.


Hahaha I have too! I've had a few cashiers ask me what I was cooking when they saw chicken feet, lamb heart, and pork neck all being bought at once.

Barneysmom, they are just rude! I really don't mind if you tell me all the pros about being a vegetarian, but to call me a murderer and saying that I will probably end up killing my dog is going a little too far.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Two thoughts on this:

A) PETA are clearly fanatics who are less concerned about TRUE animal welfare than about their insane agenda. (For the record, I'm about the most socially liberal person you'll ever encounter, so this is not a "conservative/right wing/whatever" position that I'm taking, as has been suggested by a few choice individuals I know.)

B) I truly believe that trying to feed carnivores a vegetarian/vegan diet amounts to abuse, and have said so recently to some vegan family members who thought it was appalling that I was advocating feeding pets a PMR diet. Dogs (and cats) are carnivores, and asking them to survive on a diet of entirely plant matter is condemning them to a lifetime of ill health and discomfort of many kinds (the "vegan" dog in my family is strong anecdotal evidence - he is the most fetid dog ever, with rotting teeth, joint disease, chronic diarrhea, ear infections, impacted anal glands, bald patches, and so on). I certainly have some ethical reservations about eating meat myself, though I continue to do so on an occasional basis. But, in the absence of a medical condition that prevents the dog from being fed meat, you CANNOT feed a dog a "vegan" diet. It is not fair, it is not kind, and it is certainly not the kind of choice one makes if one is truly interested in animal welfare.

*climbs off soapbox*


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Two thoughts on this:
> 
> A) PETA are clearly fanatics who are less concerned about TRUE animal welfare than about their insane agenda. (For the record, I'm about the most socially liberal person you'll ever encounter, so this is not a "conservative/right wing/whatever" position that I'm taking, as has been suggested by a few choice individuals I know.)
> 
> ...


*AMEN!
*


Thunder409 said:


> Hahaha I have too! I've had a few cashiers ask me what I was cooking when they saw chicken feet, lamb heart, and pork neck all being bought at once.
> 
> Barneysmom, they are just rude! I really don't mind if you tell me all the pros about being a vegetarian, but to call me a murderer and saying that I will probably end up killing my dog is going a little too far.


LOL...oh yes...have gotten that before too. I mean if I was them and didn't feed raw...I would be like, "what the hell".

Now...that Peta woman was just off her rocker. How cruel to say that regarding you and your dog!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

frogdog said:


> *AMEN!
> *
> 
> 
> LOL...oh yes...have gotten that before too. I mean if I was them and didn't feed raw...I would be like, "what the hell".



I love it when I buy all the packages of chicken quarters in a store and the cashier is just like ...


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

*WOW* :shocked:

That's terrible! I have so many things I want to say to that but I don't know if I can keep it PG rated :tape:

I mean really? One day you will murder your own dog? That's just sick that they would even come up with that...Ugh! I would be so mad...I can picture myself responding by just randomly tossing more meat into my cart like a crazy lady until it overflows and then just going "What now?" Or maybe I would just bust out singing "Circle of Life" in their faces...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> *WOW* :shocked:
> 
> That's terrible! I have so many things I want to say to that but I don't know if I can keep it PG rated :tape:
> 
> I mean really? One day you will murder your own dog? That's just sick that they would even come up with that...Ugh! I would be so mad...I can picture myself responding by just randomly tossing more meat into my cart like a crazy lady until it overflows and then just going "What now?" Or maybe I would just bust out singing "Circle of Life" in their faces...


LOVE it!!!!!! Let's all sing now in unison!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

...hmm, or maybe I would have to seriously fight the urge to not take the beef heart and wave it or rub it in their faces :rofl:


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

schtuffy said:


> *WOW* :shocked:
> 
> That's terrible! I have so many things I want to say to that but I don't know if I can keep it PG rated :tape:
> 
> I mean really? One day you will murder your own dog? That's just sick that they would even come up with that...Ugh! I would be so mad...I can picture myself responding by just randomly tossing more meat into my cart like a crazy lady until it overflows and then just going "What now?" Or maybe I would just bust out singing "Circle of Life" in their faces...


Haha!! I was thinking about grabbing massive amounts of meat but I couldn't buy anymore and I knew I'd look stupid returning it lol. There was a package of turkey backs that I saw while walking away so I did manage to grab those :biggrin:


----------



## specsgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> I love it when I buy all the packages of chicken quarters in a store and the cashier is just like ...


Or even better when they make a stupid comment like WOW..you must really like chicken. As I have about 100 pound or more of chicken quarters in the cart...I just smile and say "Yes...this will last me about a week." and not elaborate anymore. The look on their faces is priceless....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

specsgirl said:


> Or even better when they make a stupid comment like WOW..you must really like chicken. As I have about 100 pound or more of chicken quarters in the cart...I just smile and say "Yes...this will last me about a week." and not elaborate anymore. The look on their faces is priceless....



Because I LOATHE inane conversation-starters like that, I tend to reply with something snarky, like "No, I need it for a project" and then let them wonder what kind of lunatic I am :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I would have been looking around for the camera's, thinking I was being punked. 
I think Peta does a lot of good things for a lot of animals, but like everything in life, there is always those who take it to the radical extreme and ruin the good intent of many of the underlings.
I'm sorry you had the bad luck to be in the right place at the wrong time, I don't know what I would have done in the same circumstances, probably run to the fruit and vege's section just to get away!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> *WOW* :shocked:
> 
> That's terrible! I have so many things I want to say to that but I don't know if I can keep it PG rated :tape:
> 
> I mean really? One day you will murder your own dog? That's just sick that they would even come up with that...Ugh! I would be so mad...I can picture myself responding by just randomly tossing more meat into my cart like a crazy lady until it overflows and then just going "What now?" Or maybe I would just bust out singing "Circle of Life" in their faces...


That one really gets me too, especially considering the amount of healthy, adoptable animals they pull from shelters just to euthanize.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm sure no one wants me to post all of my thoughts AGAIN (see the other PETA thread...) but I just asked my husband, "Can you imagine ME running into those people at the meat section?" and he said, "Oh God... They wouldn't stand a chance..." and just laughed. 

I would have whipped out all of my canine knowledge and proceeded to lecture them on how dogs are built to be carnivores and that they cannot digest plant matter in its natural state. Then I would have gone on to ask them how, if they are truly concerned about animal welfare, can they be against feeding a carnivore a species appropriate diet. I have argues with MANY a PETA member on the subject and most of them really don't know what they are fighting against. They just know that Peta is against meat consumption. 

My favorite thing to ask them is what they are going to do when science finds out that plants feel pain...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

They sure wouldn't have lasted here in the south, driving down the road would have freaked them out lots of signs "BEEF IT WHATS FOR DINNER" and steers as far as you can see on the side of the road.

I think they should focus on the endanger animals that are slaughtered. Not the ones that we raise for our consumption. Although I can't look in there brown eyes. If I do they could end up as a pet...lol


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> They sure wouldn't have lasted here in the south, driving down the road would have freaked them out lots of signs "BEEF IT WHATS FOR DINNER" and steers as far as you can see on the side of the road.


That's what I was thinking! Geez if they wanted to jump everyone who walked up to the meat section they would needs at least 5-6 people patroling at a time, because that is usually to most crowded section. I don't think I've ever met a PETA nut in person.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't ever run into someone like this, but can't wait until I do....:croc:


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you tell her a cabbage has a heart and potatoes have eyes:wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

rawdogs said:


> Did you tell her a cabbage has a heart and potatoes have eyes:wink:


LOL!! Thats good! I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww, you are so lucky. The best I've been able to do so far was a run-in with a Hills rep in the pet food aisle at PetSmart. I'm sure that was her worst day ever but hey, she started talking to me first and then she wouldn't back down when I asked her to. She probably quit that day though. Might have something to do with me calling her a criminal...or something along those lines. 

I would love to have a crack at one of these PETA fools. It would be good fun to see what I can provoke out of 'em. Now I eat my beef pretty rare. Almost raw really. It would be a lot of fun, as they are yammering on about what an evil person I am, to open up a package of steaks and just start eating one raw right there in front of them. I'd do it. Just start noshing away and see what happens. Dare them to lay one little finger on me. Oh what great fun that would be! I'm in California too, their primary trolling grounds. I hope I get the chance some day. Maybe drip some blood on their shoes while I'm at it. Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

As a young and impressionable vegetarian teenager I was a "member" of PETA (wasn't active or anything, I just got those horrible news letters). I thought it was cool that they'd protest outside of KFC and Seaworld... I mean, somebody had to right? I fell off the bandwagon once I learned what they were really about - total "animal liberation", annihilating the pit bull type dogs, etc. I don't loathe their existence because some of their members have done some great undercover work to expose the horrors of factory farming, puppy mills, etc... but I don't agree with their practices or ultimate "goal". And Ingrid Newkirk is a freak.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I have to bring this up as I think it is the perfect time for it haha. While I have not had any personal run ins with these types, my soon to be brother in law has. Several times. He is a security guard for Seaworld. One of his main areas of duty is Shamoo stadium. He can tell you every single whales actual name and who is related to who and how, knows most if not all of their ages, and their individual personalities. The couple of stories he has about Peta people are pretty hysterical, as well as showing their stupidity.

Story One, Peta people were handing out flyers and protesting in the parking lot. He and of course a group of gaurds were sent out to get them off the property. The Peta people began screaming at them about their right to protest on Public property. Umm.... Seaworlds parking lot is Seaworlds property, private property. They did not believe this and eventually the police had to be called to assist in removing them.

Story two, Some of them (or one, not sure how many) managed to get backstage in the stadium. They poored red dye into the whale tanks. Bunches of it. Apperently to simbolize blood. Luckily it was non toxic, but of course the park shut down the stadium and the whales vets were called and they were pulling the equipment out to pull them out of the tanks in case it was toxic etc. Since it turned out not to be they just replaced the water with new water (they have pumps and reserve tanks and filtration systems and believe me the system is huge) and filtered out the dye. Finding and removing these people from the park was apperently very interesting.

Fun Fact! Each whale at Seaworld has its own personal vet!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am glad I live in redneckville lol, but I bet if I stay in Evansville long enough I would run into someone. I have not had any run ins as of yet, but I know my day may come. I have had run ins with people convinced dogs are not carnivores but omnivores on more than one occasion though, and I just tell them to really look at dogs teeth and tell me they are ment for greens, it shuts them up fast 

that is funny and very interesting Imgliniel, I never woulda guessed that each whale had its own vet, way cool!


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now that I look back at it I really wish I said more things to her, but I was fuming! All I was thinking about was how I would really love to shove her face into the meat, but of course that wouldn't go too well.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

How do you know they were Peta supporters?
I'm vegan and an animal rights activist but I do not do things like this, I educate kindly unless I am verbally attacked - that's when my claws will come out and I am not very nice. My dog is raw fed, she's very healthy. I'm vegan, I've never been healthier.
You just ran into a very, very passionate person.
Try not to lump us all into the same category *nuts*


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> Awww, you are so lucky. The best I've been able to do so far was a run-in with a Hills rep in the pet food aisle at PetSmart. I'm sure that was her worst day ever but hey, she started talking to me first and then she wouldn't back down when I asked her to. She probably quit that day though. Might have something to do with me calling her a criminal...or something along those lines.
> 
> I would love to have a crack at one of these PETA fools. It would be good fun to see what I can provoke out of 'em. Now I eat my beef pretty rare. Almost raw really. It would be a lot of fun, as they are yammering on about what an evil person I am, to open up a package of steaks and just start eating one raw right there in front of them. I'd do it. Just start noshing away and see what happens. Dare them to lay one little finger on me. Oh what great fun that would be! I'm in California too, their primary trolling grounds. I hope I get the chance some day. Maybe drip some blood on their shoes while I'm at it. Heh, heh, heh.



To me this is very immature - it's JUST as bad as what you are against - the peta supporters. It's okay if you throw blood on someone's shoes who is an animal rights activist but it's not alright if they simply speak their opinions to you? Hypocritical.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> Ok, I have to bring this up as I think it is the perfect time for it haha. While I have not had any personal run ins with these types, my soon to be brother in law has. Several times. He is a security guard for Seaworld. One of his main areas of duty is Shamoo stadium. He can tell you every single whales actual name and who is related to who and how, knows most if not all of their ages, and their individual personalities. The couple of stories he has about Peta people are pretty hysterical, as well as showing their stupidity.
> 
> Story One, Peta people were handing out flyers and protesting in the parking lot. He and of course a group of gaurds were sent out to get them off the property. The Peta people began screaming at them about their right to protest on Public property. Umm.... Seaworlds parking lot is Seaworlds property, private property. They did not believe this and eventually the police had to be called to assist in removing them.
> 
> ...


What's sad is that I can tell you all the things about the whales that your soon to be brother in law can! Hahaha. IF we are talking about San Diego, that is. I have a special place in my heart for orcas  I can tell you the story of the real Shamu, too. Hahaha


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> How do you know they were Peta supporters?
> I'm vegan and an animal rights activist but I do not do things like this, I educate kindly unless I am verbally attacked - that's when my claws will come out and I am not very nice. My dog is raw fed, she's very healthy. I'm vegan, I've never been healthier.
> You just ran into a very, very passionate person.
> Try not to lump us all into the same category *nuts*


She asked me if I have ever heard of Peta and when I said I did she said her and the other woman were both a part of it. She also had pamphlets in her hands that were about Peta and she offered to give me one but I refused.

I didn't lump you all into the same category. All I said was I never knew people like that existed. 

If she came up to me kindly I really wouldn't care. I have friends that are very passionate about animal rights, but none of them have ever said some of the rude things that woman was saying to me, such as since I am so cruel to feed raw beef to my dog I will probably murder my dog one day and not care.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

And that's the problem. I don't care AT ALL if someone comes up to me and talks to me about something. I like a civil discussion. Peta, however, tends to be obnoxious and rude about it all. Not all of them are, but the majority of them are, unfortunately.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> That's what I was thinking! Geez if they wanted to jump everyone who walked up to the meat section they would needs at least 5-6 people patroling at a time, because that is usually to most crowded section. I don't think I've ever met a PETA nut in person.


You live in Texas...they know better than to mess with Texas. :biggrin:



naturalfeddogs said:


> I haven't ever run into someone like this, but can't wait until I do....:croc:


This is because we live in the SOUTH...that's all that needs to be said, LOL. :yo:




Noodlesmadison said:


> How do you know they were Peta supporters?
> I'm vegan and an animal rights activist but I do not do things like this, I educate kindly unless I am verbally attacked - that's when my claws will come out and I am not very nice. My dog is raw fed, she's very healthy. I'm vegan, I've never been healthier.
> You just ran into a very, very passionate person.
> Try not to lump us all into the same category *nuts*


I'm vegetarian and my dog is raw fed...didn't feel she stereotyped...just spoke of how she was confronted by these individuals that happened to be part of PETA.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

frogdog said:


> I'm vegetarian and my dog is raw fed...didn't feel she stereotyped...just spoke of how she was confronted by these individuals that happened to be part of PETA.


Yes, this story was more about the confrontation and how I never thought I'd be in that type of situation. I'm not stereotyping at all. I know a lot of animal activists and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> To me this is very immature - it's JUST as bad as what you are against - the peta supporters. It's okay if you throw blood on someone's shoes who is an animal rights activist but it's not alright if they simply speak their opinions to you? Hypocritical.


They bring out the worse in me. I'd never do any harm nor do I wish any harm on any of them. I just really want to slap some sense into them. It would be awesome if they did a little more homework and fixed some of the problems they know exist. Try to get the USDA to raise their standards. Save the lakes from pollution and overfishing. Some fisherman actually believe it is a good idea to use WD40 to attract fish. Just because it works doesn't make it right. Attack the pet shops that sell used pets by going after the mills and keeping the consumers informed. Get rid of these dog foods that mix in meat that wasn't even meant for human consumption. If this was the case I would be right behind them. I'm all for animal rights. It's my pro animal rights side that makes me so against PETA. I know what I'll do. Next time they have a meeting at OSU I'm bringing a hole bunch of raw feed dogs with me. Where going to set up a little display table for animal rights right next to PETA's display of dead babies, bloody animals and the other nasty sites they choose to put up. Not going to say a word to them. Well, I'm not really going to do that. Still, it would be interesting.

Actually... I'm going to contact a friend and see what she thinks. She is pretty good at setting up big events like that on short notices. She is also great at keeping large crowds civil.


----------



## Whippeteer (Nov 15, 2011)

Thunder409 said:


> All of a sudden I felt someone come up behind me and say "excuse me but how would you feel if someone ripped out your heart to eat it." .



You could have had her right there by replying, 'I wouldn't feel anything. I'd be dead!' :heh:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Noodlesmadison said:


> To me this is very immature - it's JUST as bad as what you are against - the peta supporters. It's okay if you throw blood on someone's shoes who is an animal rights activist but it's not alright if they simply speak their opinions to you? Hypocritical.


I don't find it hypocritical at all. When I am shopping in a store, which is private property, what I decide to spend my money on is nobody's damned business. If, as the OP described, someone walks up to me and confronts me, and becomes argumentative about what I am buying, they have crossed a line of decency and get what they deserve. It's not like I'm walking into one of their rallies in a public venue and splashing blood all over everyone. I have a right to a peaceful shopping experience and a right to buy whatever legal item I want there. If somebody tries to impede that right, they're going to get an earful or more from me. 

Probably 98-99% of the stuff in a supermarket I don't and won't eat. I'm very passionate about my nutritional beliefs and I think people who eat cereal grains, dairy, sugar, any processed anything, and drink juice, are causing more harm to this world than almost anything else they do. But I have no right to stand in the cereal aisle of a privately owned market screaming, "Wheat is murder!" or telling people that the milk they drink is killing them and ruining the land. It's none of my business. It's no different than if I was in a big box home improvement store and someone walked up to me and started screaming at me because the box of nails I am buying is made in China. IT'S NONE OF THEIR DAMNED BUSINESS and if they want to make an issue out of it, they get whatever they have coming to them. 

Sorry, I'm not a peacenik and I'm sick and tired of these loud, obnoxious, minority groups trying to tell me how to live, what to think, what is moral/immoral, what is politically/socially correct, etc. If one confronts me in this kind of environment, in a privately owned store where I am minding my own business, they are in for an agonizing ordeal.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I in no way think the op lumped anyone together. Every group has there nuts in it that ruin it for the cause. I do think Peta is some what at fault because I don't see them saying we do not back people that do these kinds of things. I would love to know how much the heads of it make a year. Some how I think it would be high, I could be wrong. I do not see how confronting people in the groc store helps there cause, this person is a nut. And I'll bet she has never really done anything to really help an animal. And this too could be wrong I would just like to know.

I think all of us here would like better farming operations and more human ways of animals to be slaughtered, I know I would. I want them all to be happy and then bam they never feel a thing. I think allot of people lump ranchers and farmers and think they are all dumb and stupid and don't care about there animals. Well I can tell you with certainty that that is not true.
But I think doing what this woman did is opening yourself up to ridicule. And putting red dye into a whale tank, well this is just not right. I have no idea what I would have done as I am not so good on my feet. I usually get mad and then anything I say is wrong.


----------

